# [Risolto] Orologio (...ma ho guardato d'appertutto)

## Deus Ex

Come da topic, ho guardato DAVVERO dappertutto (per prima cosa nell'howto della localizzazione), per impostare l'ora del mio sistema, ma non ne vengo fuori. Ho spostato da local a UTC e poi di nuovo local; ho cancello /etc/adjtime; ho linkato Europe/Rome a /etc/localtime, ma nonostante tutto questo, se do "date" da root ho l'ora esatta

```
# date

mer apr  5 16:48:45 CEST 2006

```

mentre se lo do da utente, neanche a pagarlo (e sempre con 2 ore di differenza, che dovrebbero essere quelle che attualmente ci sono tra l'UTC e il nostro fuso orario)

```
$ date

mer apr  5 14:49:55 UTC 2006
```

Per completezza, posto anche /etc/conf.d/clock

```
# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup,

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"

```

Da notare che il problema batteria BIOS non sussiste, perchè l'orologio è preciso nella scansione del tempo. Due ore indietro, ma preciso....

Grazie a chiunque abbia voglia di rispondere

----------

## Sephirot

se vuoi un soluzione semplice e veloce installa rdate, un programmillo che aggiorna l'orario in automatico, e mettilo in /etc/conf.d/local.start

----------

## X-Drum

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> se vuoi un soluzione semplice e veloce installa rdate, un programmillo che aggiorna l'orario in automatico, e mettilo in /etc/conf.d/local.start

 

se emergi la versione 1.4-r1 di rdate non hai bisgono di toccare

il file 

```
/etc/conf.d/local.start
```

troverai infatti uno script per l'avvio di rdate in 

```
/etc/init.d/
```

e un file di configurazione in 

```
/etc/conf.d/
```

ma occhio è mascherato come ~ al momento anche se sembra funzionare bene

(sui miei pc)

----------

## Deus Ex

L'ho emerso. A quale host mi consigliate di attaccarlo?

Grazie mille dei suggerimenti!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Ho cercato un po' in giro e ho trovato un host americano che è perfetto.

Il punto è che ho il problema di prima: se lancio "date" da root ho l'orario CEST preciso, se lo lancio da utente, ho l'orario, indietro di due ore e pure UTC!

Da cosa può dipendere?

----------

## comio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Ho cercato un po' in giro e ho trovato un host americano che è perfetto.
> 
> Il punto è che ho il problema di prima: se lancio "date" da root ho l'orario CEST preciso, se lo lancio da utente, ho l'orario, indietro di due ore e pure UTC!
> 
> Da cosa può dipendere?

 

magari cambiano le impostazioni locale dell'utente.

L'orologio è sicronizzato (quindi non è un problema di perdita di clock) ma è solo il modo di visualizzazione che cambia.

ti consiglio comunque di usare per l'ntp il server time.ien.it che è quello del Galileo Ferraris di Torino (ora ufficiale italiana).

ciao

----------

## makoomba

posta

```
ls -Ll /etc/localtime
```

----------

## Deus Ex

Grazie per l'indicazione dell'host per l'ntp: lo sostituisco immediatamente!  :Smile: 

ls -Ll /etc/localtime dà:

```
$ ls -Ll /etc/localtime

-rw------- 1 root root 951  5 apr 06:52 /etc/localtime

```

...e giustamente mi è sorto il dubbio che sia un problema di permessi (...e pirla io che non ci ho pensato prima).

Ora li cambio e vedo che mi dice. Poi riporto il risultato  :Smile: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Niente. Ho anche rebootato la macchia, ma nulla.

Ma quello che non capisco è proprio il fatto che da root visualizzi l'ora locale (CEST), mentre da utente solo l'UTC....

Se a qualcuno viene qualche idea, è il benvenuto!  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

hai cambiato i permessi di

```
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome
```

?

----------

## Deus Ex

No, perchè 

```
-rw-r--r-- 3 root root 951 16 nov 10:09 /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome

```

ed essendo readeable, dovrebbe essere sufficiente, giusto?

----------

## comio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> No, perchè 
> 
> ```
> -rw-r--r-- 3 root root 951 16 nov 10:09 /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome
> 
> ...

 

prova e vedrai!  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## Deus Ex

Niente, neanche ora che è 

```
$ ls -lL /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome

-rw-r-xr-x 3 root root 951 16 nov 10:09 /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome
```

Nonostante sia executable anche per l'utente, non è cambiato nulla.

Mi si pone il dubbio: non è che influisce qualche variabile d'ambiente dell'utente su date? Il man non dice granchè.

Come al solito, se qualcuno ha qualche idea, è il benvenuto  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

installa strace e da root

```
LANG=C strace -e open date
```

ripeti il comando da utente e posta i risultati

----------

## khelidan1980

Io ho avuto lo sstesso problema,per ora ho risolto linkando l'orario gmt al localtime che risulta essere giusto,non è una soluzione ma zero voglia di perder tempo(tanto per stare in tema) su questo....!

----------

## Deus Ex

@makoomba:

questo è l'ouput:

```
# LANG=C strace -e open date

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

open("/lib/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY)       = 3

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

open("/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)  = 3

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = 3

Thu Apr  6 12:33:47 CEST 2006

Process 16940 detached
```

Figo 'sto strace... non sapevo esistesse!  :Wink: 

@khelidan1980:

hmmm, l'idea è sana, anche se prima vorrei cercare di risolvere in modo pulito. Se proprio proprio non ne vengo fuori, farò come hai fatto tu!  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

devi postare anche quello da utente

----------

## Deus Ex

Orpo! Scusa, hai ragione  :Wink: 

```
$ LANG=C strace -e open date

open("tls/x86_64/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("tls/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY)        = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("x86_64/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("librt.so.1", O_RDONLY)            = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/wine/lib/tls/x86_64/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/wine/lib/tls/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/wine/lib/x86_64/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/usr/lib/wine/lib/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

open("/lib/librt.so.1", O_RDONLY)       = 3

open("tls/x86_64/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)  = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("tls/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)         = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("x86_64/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)             = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

open("tls/x86_64/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("tls/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)   = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("x86_64/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)       = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/lib/libpthread.so.0", O_RDONLY)  = 3

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

open("/etc/localtime", O_RDONLY)        = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)

Thu Apr  6 11:39:32 UTC 2006

Process 17266 detached

```

Hmmm.... quel "permission denied" mi dà da pensare... Ma, come ti ho fatto vedere più su, l'utente ha accesso in lettura ed esecuzione... deve anche scriverci??

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## power83

anche io ho lo stesso problema, ad ogni riavvio ho l'orario avanti esattamente di 2 ore.

Ho provato a settarlo con date allo stesso valore di hwclock, ma nulla.

Ho provato quindi a mettere hwclock al valore di quello con date ma nulla.

Il bello e' che sembra proprio hwclock a spostarsi avanti di 2 ore nonstante gli aggiustamenti dopo il riavvio, ho verificato pure da bios ed e' effettivamente avanti.

E a metterlo all'ora giusta da bios non cambia le cose.

ps: cmq la differenza tra UTC e noi e' di 1ora...

----------

## Onip

se hwclock e date sono scoordinati può essere dovuto a 

```
/etc/adjtime
```

 Prova a cancellarlo e a rimetterli in sincrono

----------

## comio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Grazie per l'indicazione dell'host per l'ntp: lo sostituisco immediatamente! 
> 
> ls -Ll /etc/localtime dà:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dai questo comando (non ho capito se hai localtime copiato oppure come link...):

```

# chmod a+r /etc/localtime

```

in ogni caso, se localtime è una copia del file di impostazione del timezone... ti consiglio di metterlo come link.

ciao

----------

## makoomba

è chiaramente un problema di permessi: date non legge /etc/localtime, quindi riporta l'orario in UTC

posta 

```
ls -l /etc/localtime ; ls -lL /etc/localtime
```

----------

## Deus Ex

@makoomba:

```
$ ls -l /etc/localtime ; ls -Ll /etc/localtime

-rwx-wx-wx 1 root root 951  5 apr 06:52 /etc/localtime

-rwx-wx-wx 1 root root 951  5 apr 06:52 /etc/localtime

```

sì, mi è chiaro adesso che è proprio un problema di permessi....

Provo a fare come ha detto comio, e riporto le novità.

----------

## power83

Grazie ragazzi, sembra che abbia risolto con questa procedura:

```
rm /etc/adjtime

date 04061441

#date per verificare l'impostazione

hwclock -w #setta l'orologio hardware uguale all'orologio di sistema impostato con date

cat /etc/adjtime    #vedrete che ora e' stato ricreato e che l'ultima riga e' LOCAL e non UTC.

```

ciao

----------

## Deus Ex

Ed era fottutamente così!

Ho cambiato i permessi di /etc/localtime con "a+r" e ora mi dà l'ora CEST.

Mi rimane il dubbio sul perchè ora (dopo questo comando) ho 

```
$ ls -lL /etc/localtime

-rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 951  5 apr 08:52 /etc/localtime

```

visto che non gli ho mai dato il "+w" da nessuna parte. Ma va bene così!

Grazie infinite a tutti per i consigli e le idee!

A buon rendere

----------

## power83

tutto e' bene quel che finisce bene x noi gentooniani!  :Laughing: 

ps: troppo bello il tuo avatar, hai mica un set di icone a riguardo da passarmi?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## comio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Ed era fottutamente così!
> 
> Ho cambiato i permessi di /etc/localtime con "a+r" e ora mi dà l'ora CEST.
> 
> Mi rimane il dubbio sul perchè ora (dopo questo comando) ho 
> ...

 

non credo che sia stato il chmod a+r a cambiare i permessi in quel modo. Infatti in un tuo post c'è questo:

```

$ ls -l /etc/localtime ; ls -Ll /etc/localtime

-rwx-wx-wx 1 root root 951  5 apr 06:52 /etc/localtime

-rwx-wx-wx 1 root root 951  5 apr 06:52 /etc/localtime 

```

quindi credo che in qualche modo sia stato dato un chmod a+wx o qualcosa del genere prima (magari non direttamente da te).

comio

----------

## Deus Ex

@comio:

mi stavo guardando l'history della shell e... avevo dato un "+w", invece che un "+r"   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Scusate tutti, ma ultimamente sono fuso.....   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

(ecco spiegato perchè ero convinto di non aver mai dato il "+w" ----- sarò fustigato per questo?!?!?   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  )

Grazie comunque di esserti accorto anche della mia sbadtaggine!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

@power83:

Magari! Non mi ricordo neanche più dove l'ho trovato quell'avatar, e ad icone sono messo male anche io! Quelle che ho trovato in giro non mi soddisfano appieno! Magari mi metto a cercare per abbinare il mio pinguino a qualche buona iconcina!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## makoomba

/etc/localtime dev'essere un link, non una copia del file (come nel caso di Deus Ex)

```
rm -f /etc/localtime

ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome /etc/localtime     

ls -l /etc/localtime ; ls -lL /etc/localtime

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 31  6 apr 17:04 /etc/localtime -> /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Rome

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 951  6 apr 10:41 /etc/localtime

```

----------

## Deus Ex

In effetti è la soluzione migliore (che c'era anche sulla guida, se non mi sbaglio) quella del link, e infatti ora ho sistemato così.

Grazie makoomba. Spero che il tuo "voodoo" mi sia d'aiuto anche altre volte!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

A parte gli scherzi, grazie davvero.

----------

## makoomba

 :Wink: 

----------

## comio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> In effetti è la soluzione migliore (che c'era anche sulla guida, se non mi sbaglio) quella del link, e infatti ora ho sistemato così.
> 
> Grazie makoomba. Spero che il tuo "voodoo" mi sia d'aiuto anche altre volte!    
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, grazie davvero.

 

infatti consigliavo pure io di fare il link... ma stranamento nella nuova guida di installazione (Gentoo 2006.0 AMD64):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 7.a. Timezone
> 
> Innanzitutto è necessario selezionare la propria timezone, in modo che il sistema riconosca in che parte del globo è collocato. Per la propria timezone, consultare /usr/share/zoneinfo, e copiarla in /etc/localtime. Evitare le timezone di /usr/share/zoneinfo/Etc/GMT* poichè i loro nomi non indicano le rispettive zone. Per esempio GMT-8 è GMT+8.
> ...

 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/2006.0/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap7

non so se sia voluto od una svista. Io me ne sono accorto una settimana fa della novità quando ho messo su la macchina di mio fratello (figlio delle finestre... ma non per molto).

comio

----------

## Deus Ex

Sì, infatti. Devo dei ringrazimenti anche a te. Prima avevo solo preso a prestito la soluzione di modificare i permessi al file  :Wink: 

Anyway, Thank you!  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

> Sì, infatti. Devo dei ringrazimenti anche a te. Prima avevo solo preso a prestito la soluzione di modificare i permessi al file 
> 
> Anyway, Thank you! 

 

scusa, ho sbagliato l'enfasi. Non era il ringraziamento che mi mancava... era per sottolineare che, nonstante un link sia meglio... sulla guida fanno copiare il file.

ciao

----------

## Deus Ex

Ma no, ma no!  :Wink:  Non ti ho ringraziato perchè mi sembrava che me lo avessi chiesto, ma solo perchè mi sembrava dovuto  :Smile: 

----------

